# Great midi Lathe stand + tool Box



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

These just went on sale at Menards - 
Only been around a little while, but the original price was 999…. which was too rich for my blood.
They are discontinuing them, and cut the price in half.
You pay 599 then get a 100 dollar rebate.

So at 499 for this size tool chest with a wood top I can lag bolt the lathe into…. it seems good.
Plenty of room for turn tool storage for long gouges+chucks and adapters in the drawers and cabinet.

I plan to put the Midi Lathe and grinder on it. 37 high and 18 inches deep. 72 inches wide.

http://www.menards.com/main/p-2426671-c-9188.htm










Basically the same Montezuma 72 inch chest but painted black and with an MDF top is on sale at northern Tool for 899
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200513593_200513593


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

If you were to ask me 37" is too high for a lathe bench.

I built a new bench when I got my Nova midi, the bench top is 32" from the finished floor. The spindle center to the floor is 45.5" from the floor. I am 5'11", this feels like a very comfortable working height for me.

I know it is only 5" but it made a huge difference for me. I also keep my Ridgid spindle sander on this bench, more comfortable height for it as well.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Joey my regular bench is right at 36.5 where it has lived for 8 years.
I have 12.5 inches base to spindle center on my delta midi.
so this mobile cabinet measured 37.5…. which makes my spindle center right at 50 inches.

It will be 1 inch taller than what it is right now, but I gain the storage under it and the mobility, which is key in my small shop.

I am figuring that if the extra inch bothers me, I will cut 2 pieces of 3/4 MDF and lay them in front of the bench, with my antifatigue mat on top…

Alternatively - I suppose I could go to smaller diameter casters… or make a true platform… or take the 2 inch top off, but that one is listed last as it would be a last resort.
My wife uses the lathe at the current bench and she is 5'9…. but we will see.

I know I can always find a good use for a 6 foot bank of storage drawers…. could be a good Miter saw station too.


----------

